# Powdery mildew?



## Tabby (Oct 11, 2021)

I have a few weeks left till harvest and I see white powdery mildew on some of the leaves. I had weeks of rain and overcast days so My question is can I smoke it still? And if not can I fix it?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

if you harvest it with the mold , do NOT smoke it unless you wanna get sick and die

if you wanna save your plant and you have two weeks left , you can start spraying it with Oxidate which will off gas in 24 hours but I would spray the bad spots up,to 3 days before harvest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

If it is only visible on a few leaves now Pull them off carefully trying to touch only the affected leaves so it does not spread more, and once you have the right fungicide (oxidant) spray the plant as Bigsur51 has said above. Do Not smoke until treated.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

@bigsur51 Where do you order Oxidate from?
They make a 5.0 and a 2.0  which do you use?
Thks


----------



## Tabby (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> if you harvest it with the mold , do NOT smoke it unless you wanna get sick and die
> 
> if you wanna save your plant and you have two weeks left , you can start spraying it with Oxidate which will off gas in 24 hours but I would spray the bad spots up,to 3 days before harvest


will this work?





						Organic Laboratories 810-021 Lab QT Organocide Plant Doctor Systemic Fungicde : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Find products from Organic Laboratories at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



					www.amazon.ca
				




or this?






						Safer's 3-in-1 Garden Spray 1L Ready-to-Use Spray 49-5470CAN6 : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden
					

Find products from Safer's at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @bigsur51 Where do you order Oxidate from?
> They make a 5.0 and a 2.0  which do you use?
> Thks




Biosafe 2.0






						BioSafe Systems – Simply Sustainable. Always Effective.
					






					biosafesystems.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tabby said:


> will this work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i do not know because I have never used those products.

I do know Oxidate works and it works great on PM


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Biosafe 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I found was this
*ZeroTol 2.0 *


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> All I found was this
> *ZeroTol 2.0 *



i guess BioSafe changed their name to OxyPhos..or ZeroTol 2.0...both will work






						Cannabis and Hemp – BioSafe Systems
					






					biosafesystems.com


----------



## Tabby (Oct 12, 2021)

*What about baking soda and vegetable oil and green dish soap, do you think it works?*


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 12, 2021)

Tabby said:


> *What about baking soda and vegetable oil and green dish soap, do you think it works?*


Either way your gonna wash your harvest. Amazon.com : BioSafe ZeroTol HC Organic Disease Control Kills Mold and Mildew On Contact for All Plants, Fruits, Vegetables, Use Till Day of Harvest, One Gallon : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tabby said:


> *What about baking soda and vegetable oil and green dish soap, do you think it works?*




do you want to experiment with your plants or fix the problem?....I am guessing fix the problem...then buy the Oxidate...it works , period.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> do you want to experiment with your plants or fix the problem?....I am guessing fix the problem...then buy the Oxidate...it works , period.


I live in Canada and they won’t deliver to my address


----------



## Tabby (Oct 12, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Either way your gonna wash your harvest. Amazon.com : BioSafe ZeroTol HC Organic Disease Control Kills Mold and Mildew On Contact for All Plants, Fruits, Vegetables, Use Till Day of Harvest, One Gallon : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Why would I have to wash? And wash with what and how? I thought that’s why you use bio dish soap. No chemicals or hash ingredients.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

Tabby said:


> I live in Canada and they won’t deliver to my address




buy it in Canada right here








						Cannabis and Hemp – BioSafe Systems
					






					biosafesystems.com


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 12, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Why would I have to wash? And wash with what and how? I thought that’s why you use bio dish soap. No chemicals or hash ingredients.





Tabby said:


> Why would I have to wash? And wash with what and how? I thought that’s why you use bio dish soap. No chemicals or hash ingredients.


You would wash with a 5 gal Bucket fresh water only. This will help get rid of anything that may be on your plants.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 12, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> buy it in Canada right here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I sent them a email because it looks like they dont deliver to my area.  Hopefully they can help but I don’t really have time to be waiting two weeks for a delivery.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Can you get Potassium Bicarbonate ? (in a pinch I have heard Baking soda will do almost the same thing it raises the PH factor and kills the PM)
I use a mix 1/2 to 1 tablespoon per gallon in pump sprayer and spray under and on top of all the leaves ,
Spray when lights are off so it does not burn them.
I have used this for the last 5 yrs with no harm and beat the PM ever time,

@bigsur51 Big have you ever tried this method or know anyone else that has
I use this every two weeks as a preventer also.................


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you get Potassium Bicarbonate ? (in a pinch I have heard Baking soda will do almost the same thing it raises the PH factor and kills the PM)
> I use a mix 1/2 to 1 tablespoon per gallon in pump sprayer and spray under and on top of all the leaves ,
> Spray when lights are off so it does not burn them.
> I have used this for the last 5 yrs with no harm and beat the PM ever time,
> ...



no


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 13, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Thanks a lot. I sent them a email because it looks like they dont deliver to my area.  Hopefully they can help but I don’t really have time to be waiting two weeks for a delivery.




what a bummer..where do you live , Parry Sound or Huntsville?

don’t businesses have overnight or next day delivery anymore?

what is this world coming to?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

*Spray with Potassium Bicarbonate*
Potassium bicarbonate additives can help kill powdery mildew spores on contact, while also increasing the pH level on the surface of the leaves. A pH level above 8.3 on the surface of the leaves discourages fungi. 









						How to Use Potassium Bicarbonate for Powdery Mildew
					

Are you wondering on how you can organically get rid of powdery mildew? Have you heard about using potassium bicarbonate for powdery mildew?Get to know more about it and how you can prevent this powdery mildew from invading your plants again.




					sumogardener.com


----------



## Tabby (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Spray with Potassium Bicarbonate*
> Potassium bicarbonate additives can help kill powdery mildew spores on contact, while also increasing the pH level on the surface of the leaves. A pH level above 8.3 on the surface of the leaves discourages fungi.
> 
> 
> ...


I did this method yesterday evening and now look. I think I killed my plant


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

What did you use and what amounts did you add to the gallon of water
Never had that happen in yrs, did you spray with lights off or not during day outside, Looks like you cooked the pistils thats all the plants should be fine


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> what a bummer..where do you live , Parry Sound or Huntsville?
> 
> don’t businesses have overnight or next day delivery anymore?
> 
> what is this world coming to?


Amazon.com: Potassium Bicarbonate (2.5 lbs) Mess-Free Tub, Highest Purity, Food and USP Pharmaceutical Grade by Earthborn Elements : Health & Household


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

And if you tried it yesterday why wou


JoseyWales said:


> Amazon.com: Potassium Bicarbonate (2.5 lbs) Mess-Free Tub, Highest Purity, Food and USP Pharmaceutical Grade by Earthborn Elements : Health & Household


Josey You used this method and worked good for you too Correct?


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> And if you tried it yesterday why wou
> 
> Josey You used this method and worked good for you too Correct?


Yes, I was blown away at how well it worked for me. I'm very happy you shared that with me and i followed you recommendation to the letter. How ever I find myself in a disadvantaged position not able to see some pictures of the PM on those plants before the treatment.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Yes, I was blown away at how well it worked for me. I'm very happy you shared that with me and i followed you recommendation to the letter. How ever I find myself in a disadvantaged position not able to see some pictures of the PM on those plants before the treatment.


Yep when applied properly it has worked great for all the APM I ever had myself. Use to be called a product called GreenCure, until people found out it was only over priced Poss/Bicarb.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Spray applications and dry conditions can mimic this look on plants that are not yet ready to harvest.

Potassium bicarbonate is a common organic fungicide that can be effective in controlling powdery mildew. But if applied during the flowering cycle, it will dry all of the pistils and turn them brown. To the inexperienced eye, this can give a crop the appearance of maturity.

Chronically dry or hot conditions can also cause pistils to wither.

Fortunately, after a spray application or dry event, healthy plants will continue producing new white pistils until the crop is _truly_ ready for harvest.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What did you use and what amounts did you add to the gallon of water
> Never had that happen in yrs, did you spray with lights off or not during day outside, Looks like you cooked the pistils thats all the plants should be fine


It was 500ml of water and 1 tbs of baking soda 1/2 a tsp of soap and a tsp oil 
It was a video on YouTube. 
Obviously that’s wrong Also it said to do it in the evening. 
But you think it should be ok? I didn’t see the PM on there this morning so hopefully that’s gone. But do you think I should wash it with water at harvest? I’m only a few weeks away.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Tabby said:


> It was 500ml of water and 1 tbs of baking soda 1/2 a tsp of soap and a tsp oil
> It was a video on YouTube.
> Obviously that’s wrong Also it said to do it in the evening.
> But you think it should be ok? I didn’t see the PM on there this morning so hopefully that’s gone. But do you think I should wash it with water at harvest? I’m only a few weeks away.


Not sure why you added all the other things
This close to harvest, but washing it might be a good idea 
But I have never wash any of my buds


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Spray applications and dry conditions can mimic this look on plants that are not yet ready to harvest.
> 
> Potassium bicarbonate is a common organic fungicide that can be effective in controlling powdery mildew. But if applied during the flowering cycle, it will dry all of the pistils and turn them brown. To the inexperienced eye, this can give a crop the appearance of maturity.
> 
> ...


That didn't happen to me, I found no difference in the Pistils. I should also say my pump sprayer provides has a very fine mist almost like a fogger.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

This is way to much Potass/Bicarb
500ml of water and 1 tbs of baking soda 1/2 a tsp of soap and a tsp oil 
But I am sure she will recover


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> That didn't happen to me, I found no difference in the Pistils. I should also say my pump sprayer provides has a very fine mist almost like a fogger.


Found the problem, wrong mix was used


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure why you added all the other things
> This close to harvest, but washing it might be a good idea
> But I have never wash any of my buds


Wash after harvest tonight it might be good to spray your plants with fresh water on mist like giving them a shower


----------



## Tabby (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure why you added all the other things
> This close to harvest, but washing it might be a good idea
> But I have never wash any of my buds


They say the oil is to make the baking soda stick to the leaves and the soap is in case you have any bugs. And I do see a lot of those little pesky flies flying above my plant so I added it. Do you think I can smoke it without washing it? I was going to wash just incase there was PM. It’s my first grow ever and if I don’t have to wash I would rather not because of all the horror storey about rot because it doesn’t dry fast enough.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 13, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> That didn't happen to me, I found no difference in the Pistils. I should also say my pump sprayer provides has a very fine mist almost like a fogger.


I used a spray bottle. Maybe that’s the difference. I used the mist setting but it’s nothing close to a pump sprayer.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 13, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Wash after harvest tonight it might be good to spray your plants with fresh water on mist like giving them a shower


It’s going to rain here tomorrow. Do you think I should leave it in the rain for a bit?
I’m just worried that would put me back to square one again because there calling for rain for the next week and the plant won’t dry quickly and then we get PM again.


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Not sure why you added all the other things
> This close to harvest, but washing it might be a good idea
> But I have never wash any of my buds


No problem 5 gal bucket and fresh water. Now if they spay the plants down in a mist that will do it.


----------

